
Coding is not ‘fun’, it’s technically and ethically complex - nyodeneD
https://aeon.co/ideas/coding-is-not-fun-it-s-technically-and-ethically-complex
======
Eridrus
A doctor I've been seeing told me she loved to operate (and from the look in
her eyes, I believed her), before quickly reassuring me that she wouldn't do
any unnecessary surgery. So I'm pretty sure she would call it fun :)

Programming has gotten far easier though in the last few decades due to GC
languages, open source libraries and package managers. It really is feasible
for smart non-specialists to program computers now.

------
sambobeckingham
I find the technical and ethical complexities of coding fun though.

There wouldn't be a market for puzzles if some people didn't get their rocks
off on thinking.

